# Storing my jetter.



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, i put my jetta away for the winter salt months. The garage is a 2 bay with a great roof, gravel floor and open bays. Well people have been telling me to....
1. Park it on a tarp with cardboard b/w car and tarp.
2. Park it on plywood.
3 Leave it alone and let it breathe.
What do all of you think?
Im definately going to tarp my side of the garage to keep snow off the hood.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Storing my jetter. (JettaGTI_UK)*

I would also plug things like your fresh air intake to keep Mice out. and It would not be a bad idea to do the same for things like the intake to your air filter and the exh also or anywhere that they could make a home. Just a thought.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Storing my jetter. (Jason_Reuben)*

Mine sits on a tarp on concrete, not gravel, so it may be differant. You would not belive the moisture that is trapped between the tarp and concrete. I have seen a 1/2" of ice! The car has a fabric cover and then a plastic tarp over the top. 
I also use dri-rid. It helps absorb moisture. One in the interior, one in the truck. 
I do leave my windows down just a little, so keep air movement in the interior.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Storing my jetter. (JettaGTI_UK)*

aside from lots n lots of other things u should do, def park it on a tarp/heavy gauge plastic sheeting...it will keep the moisture from going right to the underbody.


----------

